
Nobody Knows Anything About China - vincvinc
http://foreignpolicy.com/2018/03/21/nobody-knows-anything-about-china/
======
forkLding
I've read some of James Palmer's work on Foreign Policy, he's definitely a bit
biased and likes to exaggerate his words ever so slightly. A key example is
his piece:

[http://foreignpolicy.com/2018/02/26/chinas-stability-myth-
is...](http://foreignpolicy.com/2018/02/26/chinas-stability-myth-is-dead/)

where he pointed out fireworks being banned on Chinese New Year as a form of
public displays being banned or something which is false, don't think people
were being herded into their houses and stopped from celebrating because thats
ridiculous and you will get a revolution from simply doing that.

Rather Reuters points out that its to curb environmental pollution which China
has struggled with in the cities:

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-lunar-newyear-china-
firew...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-lunar-newyear-china-
fireworks/chinas-millennium-old-fireworks-hub-grapples-with-bans-and-shifting-
traditions-idUSKBN1FV10O)

I however do agree with some of his sentiments, its very hard to deal with
numbers in China because they are subject to change and bureaucrats will
polish it up to make themselves look better. Overall, I believe James to have
the right ideas and facts but his commentary is slightly over-the-top.

------
Blinks-
Unfortunately the ones who do know how to start the process of resolving this
are too afraid or too comfortable to do anything about it. This is why
economic upward mobility is so important in any nation. Without the governing
perspective of a person who rose from the summit, the top is unreachable and
impossible to see down from.

~~~
notriddle
That and, TBH, it's in China's best interests that they be in control of the
narrative with other countries.

